# Theft



## Scootaloot (Nov 14, 2015)

Arrived to the Dulled International Airport in DC an hour ago. I requested an uber, an uber driver pulls up and I jump in. He is calling me a random name and I realize I am in the wrong uber car. I get out after 10 feet or so of driving, he follows me out throws my bags on the curb and speeds off before I can verify I grabbed everything. I immediately realize my phone is in the car still. I try and chase him down, nothing, I try and wait for him to realize and come back, nothing. I call the phone with a different line and it rings 4 times, then goes to voicemail. I try again and again after that, it goes straight to voicemail at this point. There was enough battery on the charge to last a few hours, so the driver instinctively turned the phone off. This was malicious, and I need to speak with an uber representative to try and locate this guy quickly. I remember what he looks like as well as what his car looked like. Any ideas? 

Scott


----------



## Uber Chiraq (Nov 4, 2015)

Dear Scott,

So...you get in the wrong Uber vehicle even though you're given the driver's name, make of vehicle and license plate number. And then you just set your phone down...after having been in the car for ten feet? Methinks you are what everyone here would consider a nightmare passenger and you are fully to blame for your own misfortune. 

Also, since you got in the wrong car, how in the hell is Uber supposed to know which driver you actually dealt with? Use a taxi next time. They will also keep your phone and you'll have the pleasure of tipping them for that honor.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Scootaloot said:


> Arrived to the Dulled International Airport in DC an hour ago. I requested an uber, an uber driver pulls up and I jump in. He is calling me a random name and I realize I am in the wrong uber car. I get out after 10 feet or so of driving, he follows me out throws my bags on the curb and speeds off before I can verify I grabbed everything. I immediately realize my phone is in the car still. I try and chase him down, nothing, I try and wait for him to realize and come back, nothing. I call the phone with a different line and it rings 4 times, then goes to voicemail. I try again and again after that, it goes straight to voicemail at this point. There was enough battery on the charge to last a few hours, so the driver instinctively turned the phone off. This was malicious, and I need to speak with an uber representative to try and locate this guy quickly. I remember what he looks like as well as what his car looked like. Any ideas?
> 
> Scott


Your best bet is to send Uber a tweet.

You can also try sending Uber a message through the app.


----------



## Scootaloot (Nov 14, 2015)

Uber Chiraq, both were light colored Toyota Camry's. 

I hope Chiraq is your real name because I will be sure to stay clear of anyone who might resemble a motivator like yourself driving uber. I am sure there are tons of great uber drivers out there, but I have a feeling that you are one of the "five percenters" that fall in the disgruntled/failure section. Good luck with that.

Observer, thank you very much for your guidance. I will jump back on here if I get any updates from them. It is a fairly precarious situation.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Scootaloot said:


> Uber Chiraq, both were light colored Toyota Camry's.
> 
> I hope Chiraq is your real name because I will be sure to stay clear of anyone who might resemble a motivator like yourself driving uber. I am sure there are tons of great uber drivers out there, but I have a feeling that you are one of the "five percenters" that fall in the disgruntled/failure section. Good luck with that.
> 
> ...


Yw, hopefully you get your phone back. Let us know what happens either way, so we can learn from experience.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Your fault, your loss. That's usually how it goes in the adult world.


----------



## Desert Rat (Nov 15, 2015)

So he might be an asshole but he also could have just screwed up and this is the response he gets?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

lesson learned, look at the app and get in the right car. plate picture of car model and pic of driver. there is no way for uber to know whos car you got in. or if it was even a uber. smh


----------



## Wallricko (Jul 17, 2015)

Are you sure it was even a uber car and not some gypsy?

Also, why did you not remotely lock the phone and start tracking on it?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't think Scott got the reception he was looking for here. LOL.

Don't leave your shit in someone else's car!


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

This happens in regular car service too. Seems to be a case of passengers who are oblivious to the fact that someone would try to hustle them. I've had people get into the wrong vehicles even though I've texted them my name, make, and plate number, all while showing up 15 minutes early. What you are experiencing is the problem with using a tech company that's not a real transportation provider and does not care about professionalism. There's no dispatch, no trip log (as in pre-destination trip sheet), no back end support from anyone who's trained to care about either driver or passenger. But most could care less because it's cheap and convenient until something like your situation happens....well like they say you get what you pay for. Not trying to be condescending, but it's a hard lesson learned. Maybe examples like this will show why fares from a real transportation company are what they are.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Scootaloot said:


> Uber Chiraq, both were light colored Toyota Camry's.
> 
> I hope Chiraq is your real name because I will be sure to stay clear of anyone who might resemble a motivator like yourself driving uber. I am sure there are tons of great uber drivers out there, but I have a feeling that you are one of the "five percenters" that fall in the disgruntled/failure section. Good luck with that.
> 
> ...


Chiraq is what a lot of people are calling Chicago these days....I can see why. Might be why half of them are here in Atlanta now.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd start by shopping for a new phone.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

Uber Chiraq said:


> Dear Scott,
> 
> So...you get in the wrong Uber vehicle even though you're given the driver's name, make of vehicle and license plate number. And then you just set your phone down...after having been in the car for ten feet? Methinks you are what everyone here would consider a nightmare passenger and you are fully to blame for your own misfortune.
> 
> Also, since you got in the wrong car, how in the hell is Uber supposed to know which driver you actually dealt with? Use a taxi next time. They will also keep your phone and you'll have the pleasure of tipping them for that honor.


Rktrlmao
Lol


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't believe these rude posts. Stop blaming the passenger. Yes, he should verify that it's the correct driver, but the driver SHOULD VERIFY THAT ITS THE CORRECT PASSENGER too. Who should know better? The driver!!! He picked up from a busy place and failed to verify the passenger then harrassed the passenger and stole their phone. I hope he gets deactivated.
I'm sorry for your troubles and hope you get your phone back. Uber may be able to see what other drivers had pickups at that time and be able to figure out who did it.


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

There is the possibility that the Uber driver who drove Scott for ten feet intentionally did not answer Scott's phone because the driver either had his car radio on loud and he did not hear the phone ring, he heard the phone ring and he did not want to answer a rider's private phone call, or the phone's ringtone was low and he did not hear the phone ring. Considering the "ride" only lasted ten feet, did the Uber driver already start the ride or did he end the ride after ten feet? If the driver started and ended the ride, then the real rider would have been charged for the very short ride. There is the possibility that an Uber rider saw Scott's cell phone and the rider took Scott's cell phone. Uber is fond of stating that it is not a transportation company and that it is a technology company. Ha ha ha. Think of paid parking garages, paid parking lots and other venues or modes of transportation which have signs that state they are not responsible for lost and stolen property.

I am not a lawyer or paralegal, from a legal view why should Uber drivers (Independent Contractor Drivers NOT Uber employees) with privately owned vehicles be legally responsible for the safekeeping and return of found property with no reimbursement for expenses spent to return found items. Note, I have returned found items in my vehicle and sometimes I have received rewards (without asking for rewards) of $20. One rider give me a $75 reward for returning his wallet after a $13 UberX ride. Some riders will give the drivers a tip and most riders will not tip because Uber states that riders do not need to tip. I personally return items because if I was the rider with a lost item, I would want my lost item returned.

If you notice in the Uber help answer for found items, there is not much detail regarding found items in your vehicle. In 2014, Uber used to provide a small $10.00 incentive after confirmation of returned items to riders. Uber drivers have no incentive to spend their time, money (bridge or highway tolls), fuel, to drive long distances to return items when there is no guarantee that the rider will give a monetary reward for said returned items. If the drivers "suggests" a reward for return of found items, then the suggestion could be interpreted as extortion, i.e. "pay me and I will drive and return your very important (phone, purse, wallet, passport, briefcase, iPad, tablet, etc). I have driven paxs distance from 1-2 hours from pickup point and for almost every trip, I say "please check to make sure you have not left your cell phone, wallet, keys or other valuables".

https://help.uber.com/h/452fbd0a-18ed-4bf7-8084-104aec59749c
*RETURNED LOST ITEMS*
Drivers sometimes return items to local Partner Support Centers. If your item is returned to a Partner Support Center:

- Items are kept for 45 days
- Items will be donated to a local charity or disposed of after 45 days
- To return the item, Uber will cover the costs of UPS ground shipping in the continental US, contingent on the size of the item
- You must cover the entire cost of expedited or international shipping

https://help.uber.com/h/c2378911-cd32-4c30-a146-ffc8c98f33af
*I FOUND AN ITEM IN MY VEHICLE*
If a rider left an item behind in your vehicle, we'd be happy to connect with the rider to get the item returned.

Please submit a photo of the lost item and any other relevant information below.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Scootaloot said:


> Arrived to the Dulled International Airport in DC an hour ago. I requested an uber, an uber driver pulls up and I jump in. He is calling me a random name and I realize I am in the wrong uber car. I get out after 10 feet or so of driving, he follows me out throws my bags on the curb and speeds off before I can verify I grabbed everything. I immediately realize my phone is in the car still. I try and chase him down, nothing, I try and wait for him to realize and come back, nothing. I call the phone with a different line and it rings 4 times, then goes to voicemail. I try again and again after that, it goes straight to voicemail at this point. There was enough battery on the charge to last a few hours, so the driver instinctively turned the phone off. This was malicious, and I need to speak with an uber representative to try and locate this guy quickly. I remember what he looks like as well as what his car looked like. Any ideas?
> 
> Scott


Dear Scott,
Drivers put up with a metric ton of bullshit. This combined with the naturally stressful nature of driving (both avoiding car collisions and trying to make a buck doing this unfortunate job.) When the driver found out you were the wrong PAX, proceed with grace he was not going to. Make it a team effort before/as you get in the car, ask drivers name or ask who driver is looking for. Simple precaution to take avoid all these mess. Me personally I lock the doors and crack the window and ask their name before they get in.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I can't believe these rude posts. Stop blaming the passenger. Yes, he should verify that it's the correct driver, but the driver SHOULD VERIFY THAT ITS THE CORRECT PASSENGER too. Who should know better? The driver!!! He picked up from a busy place and failed to verify the passenger then harrassed the passenger and stole their phone. I hope he gets deactivated.
> I'm sorry for your troubles and hope you get your phone back. Uber may be able to see what other drivers had pickups at that time and be able to figure out who did it.


There's also a big possibility that the driver is for one not an Uber driver at all, two has no professional training at all, or three could care less about the plight of a passenger. Like previously stated, Uber...especially UberX is not a professional dispatch car service so passengers should already know to be more vigilant who they're dealing with. You're not going to get a dispatch service to guide you along the way, nor follow up with your itinerary. Riders get tunnel vision because they might have a tight schedule and think Uber is something professional where the company 'has their back'. Well I guess incidents like this are a rude awakening. Yet what would you expect for fares hovering around $1/mile. You as a passenger should know there are certain concessions to be made for these dirt cheap fares.


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

Print an Uber trade dress "U", tape fake Uber trade dress on inside of windshield, park you vehicle outside a popular bar or nightclub between 1am - 2am, or outside a concert/sporting event at the end of the game/concert and one or more people will walk up to your vehicle and ask "are you my Uber" or open your vehicle doors and enter your vehicle. Many pax still ask whether I am their Uber even though I have the trade dress on my windshield and I the only Uber vehicle outside the bar/nightclub, or outside their home. I have had the wrong Uber riders open the doors to my vehicle without asking me first. Many pax know what a Toyota Prius looks like, but they do not know what other models of other brands of vehicles. Uber, unlike Sidecar and Wingz, does not currently show the actual photo of the driver's vehicle. The Uber pax is only provided the make, model and license number of the driver's vehicle. In reality, is is quite easy to kidnap attractive women with a fake Uber trade dress.

Unlike gypys taxicabs which may require paxs to pay cash (credit card reader broken?), fake Uber drivers with a fake Uber trade dress would not collect cash for rides, but they can deceive paxs to enter their vehicles for robbery or other criminal acts.

http://uber-static.s3.amazonaws.com/la_dops/Temporary Trade Dress - Uber vF.pdf


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Desert Rat said:


> So he might be an asshole but he also could have just screwed up and this is the response he gets?





Tim In Cleveland said:


> I can't believe these rude posts. Stop blaming the passenger. Yes, he should verify that it's the correct driver, but the driver SHOULD VERIFY THAT ITS THE CORRECT PASSENGER too. Who should know better? The driver!!! He picked up from a busy place and failed to verify the passenger then harrassed the passenger and stole their phone. I hope he gets deactivated.
> I'm sorry for your troubles and hope you get your phone back. Uber may be able to see what other drivers had pickups at that time and be able to figure out who did it.


Give me a break. Responsible adults don't get in the wrong car & then leave personal items behind. Dude was irresponsible, plain & simple. Once again, fares are too low to babysit grown folks. Leaving belongings behind in a cheap Uber ride is a losing proposition, imo.


----------



## Scootaloot (Nov 14, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> There's also a big possibility that the driver is for one not an Uber driver at all, two has no professional training at all, or three could care less about the plight of a passenger. Like previously stated, Uber...especially UberX is not a professional dispatch car service so passengers should already know to be more vigilant who they're dealing with. You're not going to get a dispatch service to guide you along the way, nor follow up with your itinerary. Riders get tunnel vision because they might have a tight schedule and think Uber is something professional where the company 'has their back'. Well I guess incidents like this are a rude awakening. Yet what would you expect for fares hovering around $1/mile. You as a passenger should know there are certain concessions to be made for these dirt cheap fares.


All,
I received a response from Uber and they do not have capability to track the driver due to the increased uber activity at the airport during that time frame. They do not seem operationally capable to handle that type of detail or tracking.

On a brighter note, I called the phone again today.....it rang. 2 hours later, I receive a call back from a gentleman saying he found the phone in his vehicle and was unable to determine who the phone belonged to. Apparently he was not aware until hours later that the phone was in the vehicle. With that being said, he was extremely pleasant and willing to meet me tomorrow. He provided me his name and number and was extremely willing to workout a pickup arrangement. This fantastic guy needs some kudos. I will be dropping off a huge tip to the driver when I pick up the phone, with thanks.

To the negative drivers who posted to this discussion, your response to this situation makes me sick. You are the problem with our society, and most likely would have either kept the item or sold the item if found in your car. I am happy to say that you are the minority of the population, and most people in this country are morally and ethically driven, those being most of the members of this site as well as the integrity focused driver who found my phone and opened the doors to communication, especially when he didn't have to. May we never cross paths, because I am a success driven marine veteran (Iraq/Afghan) who does not appreciate the cancer you are on our society. Make it better....not worse (this driver did, would you?).

V/R
Scott


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Scootaloot said:


> All,
> I received a response from Uber and they do not have capability to track the driver due to the increased uber activity at the airport during that time frame. They do not seem operationally capable to handle that type of detail or tracking.
> 
> On a brighter note, I called the phone again today.....it rang. 2 hours later, I receive a call back from a gentleman saying he found the phone in his vehicle and was unable to determine who the phone belonged to. Apparently he was not aware until hours later that the phone was in the vehicle. With that being said, he was extremely pleasant and willing to meet me tomorrow. He provided me his name and number and was extremely willing to workout a pickup arrangement. This fantastic guy needs some kudos. I will be dropping off a huge tip to the driver when I pick up the phone, with thanks.
> ...


So this "malicious driver" that stole your phone "and threw your bags out," yesterday, (You did title your original post "Theft" didn't you?) is actually going to meet you to return the phone that you left in his vehicle? The same driver that did not get paid for the services that he provided to you?

I don't think the driver has the bad attitude here.


----------



## BmanFromThe6 (May 5, 2015)

I'm actually happy that happened to you...you probably don't tip...


----------



## BmanFromThe6 (May 5, 2015)

Scootaloot said:


> All,
> I received a response from Uber and they do not have capability to track the driver due to the increased uber activity at the airport during that time frame. They do not seem operationally capable to handle that type of detail or tracking.
> 
> On a brighter note, I called the phone again today.....it rang. 2 hours later, I receive a call back from a gentleman saying he found the phone in his vehicle and was unable to determine who the phone belonged to. Apparently he was not aware until hours later that the phone was in the vehicle. With that being said, he was extremely pleasant and willing to meet me tomorrow. He provided me his name and number and was extremely willing to workout a pickup arrangement. This fantastic guy needs some kudos. I will be dropping off a huge tip to the driver when I pick up the phone, with thanks.
> ...


You are what's wrong with this county u got in a strangers car and think he owes u something because you left your phone in his car....


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Give me a break. Responsible adults don't get in the wrong car & then leave personal items behind. Dude was irresponsible, plain & simple. Once again, fares are too low to babysit grown folks. Leaving belongings behind in a cheap Uber ride is a losing proposition, imo.


It may be me but I always try to remember that everybody makes a mistake from time to time. Yah, the guy was irresponsible but I would have made an attempt to get him his phone. Yeah, there is a delivery fee for your mistake but I'm not going to shut your phone off after you repeatedly attempt to make contact.

If you are the kind of person who doesn't take into account the others stress you are a jerk. Plain and simple.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

BmanFromThe6 said:


> I'm actually happy that happened to you...you probably don't tip...


So quick to pass judgement. you've got an extremely aggressive attitude towards somebody you don't know who did nothing to offend or otherwise inhibit you. Take it easy!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Scootaloot said:


> All,
> I received a response from Uber and they do not have capability to track the driver due to the increased uber activity at the airport during that time frame. They do not seem operationally capable to handle that type of detail or tracking.
> 
> On a brighter note, I called the phone again today.....it rang. 2 hours later, I receive a call back from a gentleman saying he found the phone in his vehicle and was unable to determine who the phone belonged to. Apparently he was not aware until hours later that the phone was in the vehicle. With that being said, he was extremely pleasant and willing to meet me tomorrow. He provided me his name and number and was extremely willing to workout a pickup arrangement. This fantastic guy needs some kudos. I will be dropping off a huge tip to the driver when I pick up the phone, with thanks.
> ...


Strive every day to make an easier road for those you encounter. Spread a smile or whatever. Positivity is key. That's how we roll out west.

Glad it worked out for you. I haven't personally lost my phone but I can imagine the stress of your personal information being out there like that was.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Scootaloot said:


> All,
> I received a response from Uber and they do not have capability to track the driver due to the increased uber activity at the airport during that time frame. They do not seem operationally capable to handle that type of detail or tracking.
> 
> On a brighter note, I called the phone again today.....it rang. 2 hours later, I receive a call back from a gentleman saying he found the phone in his vehicle and was unable to determine who the phone belonged to. Apparently he was not aware until hours later that the phone was in the vehicle. With that being said, he was extremely pleasant and willing to meet me tomorrow. He provided me his name and number and was extremely willing to workout a pickup arrangement. This fantastic guy needs some kudos. I will be dropping off a huge tip to the driver when I pick up the phone, with thanks.
> ...


I'm so glad it's working out! Please keep in mind that no one made posters here prove they are drivers. The rude, nasty posts you read can easily be from taxi drivers masquerading as drivers to get you to go back to taxis. The negativity here is unreal and NOT REFLECTIVE of the drivers I meet.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

A lot of plea copping going on in here. You don't get a pass for being an irresponsible adult in this country. It's not ok for you to get into the wrong Uber. It's not ok to leave your personal items in a strange place & expect a stranger to babysit said items until you track them down. Lol @ throwing all accountability out the window & expecting someone to be nice & take care of my things until I return for them.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> A lot of plea copping going on in here. You don't get a pass for being an irresponsible adult in this country. It's not ok for you to get into the wrong Uber. It's not ok to leave your personal items in a strange place & expect a stranger to babysit said items until you track them down. Lol @ throwing all accountability out the window & expecting someone to be nice & take care of my things until I return for them.


You will make a mistake someday that puts you in a bad spot and when somebody like me goes out of his way to help you maybe this will all make more sense to you.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Scootaloot said:


> Arrived to the Dulled International Airport in DC an hour ago. I requested an uber, an uber driver pulls up and I jump in. He is calling me a random name and I realize I am in the wrong uber car. I get out after 10 feet or so of driving, he follows me out throws my bags on the curb and speeds off before I can verify I grabbed everything. I immediately realize my phone is in the car still. I try and chase him down, nothing, I try and wait for him to realize and come back, nothing. I call the phone with a different line and it rings 4 times, then goes to voicemail. I try again and again after that, it goes straight to voicemail at this point. There was enough battery on the charge to last a few hours, so the driver instinctively turned the phone off. This was malicious, and I need to speak with an uber representative to try and locate this guy quickly. I remember what he looks like as well as what his car looked like. Any ideas?
> 
> Scott


I hope you find your driver and get your phone back. I'm kind of sad looking at a lot of the replies here. The drivers here calling you "entitled" are pretty bitter sorts. You might even say they sound like "entitled" asses.

Sounds like you made a mistake. The lesson to take away is, always check the car and plates, and ask the driver his/her name before you get in or put your stuff in the trunk. Also, keep your phone in a pocket. The seat of a strangers car is no place for it. Would you put 6 $100 dollar bills on the seat? That's what the newer smart phones cost these days.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

Scootaloot said:


> Arrived to the Dulled International Airport in DC an hour ago. I requested an uber, an uber driver pulls up and I jump in. He is calling me a random name and I realize I am in the wrong uber car. I get out after 10 feet or so of driving, he follows me out throws my bags on the curb and speeds off before I can verify I grabbed everything. I immediately realize my phone is in the car still. I try and chase him down, nothing, I try and wait for him to realize and come back, nothing. I call the phone with a different line and it rings 4 times, then goes to voicemail. I try again and again after that, it goes straight to voicemail at this point. There was enough battery on the charge to last a few hours, so the driver instinctively turned the phone off. This was malicious, and I need to speak with an uber representative to try and locate this guy quickly. I remember what he looks like as well as what his car looked like. Any ideas?
> 
> Scott


You title your post "theft"? As if the driver stole your phone out of your pockets.

You left your phone in his car, that's not theft. Your entitlement is overflowing as if it was his fault.

The world owes you nothing bro. Lol


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Also, keep your phone in a pocket. The seat of a strangers car is no place for it. *Would you put 6 $100 dollar bills on the seat?* That's what the newer smart phones cost these days.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Matter of fact, change the title of this thread. The driver in question is not a thief.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Matter of fact, change the title of this thread. The driver in question is not a thief.


The OP then brags he's a Iraq war veteran in a later post, as if he should be entitled to be treated better than the rest of the world.

I don't hear my dad and uncle telling people "HEY YOU BETTER BE NICE, IM A VIETNAM WAR VETERAN DAMMIT!!".


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> The OP then brags he's a Iraq war veteran in a later post, as if he should be entitled to be treated better than the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't hear my dad and uncle telling people "HEY YOU BETTER BE NICE, IM A VIETNAM WAR VETERAN DAMMIT!!".


Lmao pathetic.


----------



## BmanFromThe6 (May 5, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> So quick to pass judgement. you've got an extremely aggressive attitude towards somebody you don't know who did nothing to offend or otherwise inhibit you. Take it easy!


Nope he deserves it


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

basically he stole your phone, sounds like he had intent so contact uber and the police as well maybe, if that doesnt work your SOL just buy a new phone then and change all your passwords. Probably the cops wont do anything but uber might be able to identify him maybe............when you realized it was the wrong car he should have just kindly sent you on your way, I always keep my phone in my pocket or am holding it......


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> You title your post "theft"? As if the driver stole your phone out of your pockets.
> 
> You left your phone in his car, that's not theft. Your entitlement is overflowing as if it was his fault.
> 
> The world owes you nothing bro. Lol


it is theft isnt it? if somebody leaves a wedding ring at my house it becomes mine if he forgets it??? oh and people getting into the wrong car happens on uber from time to time esp at the airport.....


----------



## BmanFromThe6 (May 5, 2015)

Funny how Scott assumed driver stole his phone even named the thread theft, then try to call ppl out...what a joke...then trys to hide being a vet....what a joke


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Not very heartening to know that people on this forum are so fast to steal items from people. Comments like he deserved it and he left it in my car so now it's mine is childish and just plain unethical. Even if the rider is rude or got in the wrong car doesn't justify stealing. 

Now I don't say the driver has to bend over backwards to get the rider his property back. Like immediately drive to him if it's inconvenient or drive over a few minutes etc... But dropping at the local police dept. and leaving it there or hell, I would put it in a mailer after a money order was mailed to me for my trouble or dropping off the phone at Uber, if convenient. The lost time from the phone is on the rider but comeon guys....really?

He has every right to yell back at some of the drivers on this forum for their pathetic statements. Can't believe the comments. I'm pissed myself at some of you.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Scootaloot said:


> This fantastic guy needs some kudos. I will be dropping off a huge tip to the driver when I pick up the phone, with thanks.


for some reason, I feel like he's going to get $1 lol


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> for some reason, I feel like he's going to get $1 lol


Lmao!


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

Scootaloot said:


> Arrived to the Dulled International Airport in DC an hour ago. I requested an uber, an uber driver pulls up and I jump in. He is calling me a random name and I realize I am in the wrong uber car. I get out after 10 feet or so of driving, he follows me out throws my bags on the curb and speeds off before I can verify I grabbed everything. I immediately realize my phone is in the car still. I try and chase him down, nothing, I try and wait for him to realize and come back, nothing. I call the phone with a different line and it rings 4 times, then goes to voicemail. I try again and again after that, it goes straight to voicemail at this point. There was enough battery on the charge to last a few hours, so the driver instinctively turned the phone off. This was malicious, and I need to speak with an uber representative to try and locate this guy quickly. I remember what he looks like as well as what his car looked like. Any ideas?
> 
> Scott


This is just plain crazy. You come here to a forum for drivers & take the time to create an account when anyone with an ounce of common sense would go to Uber first? No this post smells real bad.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Well


rtaatl said:


> There's also a big possibility that the driver is for one not an Uber driver at all, two has no professional training at all, or three could care less about the plight of a passenger. Like previously stated, Uber...especially UberX is not a professional dispatch car service so passengers should already know to be more vigilant who they're dealing with. You're not going to get a dispatch service to guide you along the way, nor follow up with your itinerary. Riders get tunnel vision because they might have a tight schedule and think Uber is something professional where the company 'has their back'. Well I guess incidents like this are a rude awakening. Yet what would you expect for fares hovering around $1/mile. You as a passenger should know there are certain concessions to be made for these dirt cheap fares.


well said my friend well said


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

There is ZERO excuse for throwing someone's belongings out of your car and cussing them out. The rider screwed up by getting in the wrong car which looked the same as his intended car (btw, wouldn't it be nice if Uber had pictures of the EXACT vehicle like Lyft does rather than a stock internet photo that isn't even the right color?) but the driver ALSO screwed up by not confirming the pax name. So wtf is with coming at the rider so hard? Not to mention the whole turning his phone off to more easily get away with it.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Bob Reynolds said:


> So this "malicious driver" that stole your phone "and threw your bags out," yesterday, (You did title your original post "Theft" didn't you?) is actually going to meet you to return the phone that you left in his vehicle? The same driver that did not get paid for the services that he provided to you?
> 
> I don't think the driver has the bad attitude here.


I see your point too


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

Plain and simple the OP just sends in a email to Uber of the incident. That way its documented.
Driver's that intentially do things like stealing or throw away people's items are just wrong. And life has way dealing with these people.

I had a phone left in the back door of my car. I turn my music up and bring my windows down after every drop to air out my car. Heard the phone ring. Turned back and dropped it with the husband. Got a $10 tip.

No one here was driving but that driver. And hope he does the right thing.

As for the pax. Slow down and think before making a blantant unknown. Life is to short to stress out over the naked photos in the phone. Oh no naked photos; just replace it then. Remember Uber does provide as much info as it can fit to ensure proper ass placement in a car, truck or suv. 

So have fun with life experiences. Some are better learned just once. Just never jump off a very high bridge, sky dive without a parachute, or point a gun at the face. And all will be just fine!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have to laugh. I'm sure most if not all of us on here were nice people at one point. When you are abused and battered you run the risk of getting bitter and mean. This is what Uber's legacy shall be, wait and see!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have to laugh. I'm sure most if not all of us on here were nice people at one point. When you are abused and battered you run the risk of getting bitter and mean. This is what Uber's legacy shall be, wait and see!


 I think there was a time when most people on this forum were good-natured but that time has passed. It's unfortunate but as uber scrapes the bottom of the barrel it's the kinds of posts we see here that you can expect. Given what I read on this forum I personally would never get into an Uber or suggest that any of My friends or family do either.


----------



## Scootaloot (Nov 14, 2015)

I received my phone this evening (I ensured it was a convenient location and time for him). I gave him a 60 dollar tip for saving me the heartache of getting a new phone.

I am extremely thankful that this worked out. And yes, I made a bonehead move by leaving my phone in this random Uber drivers back seat. I can also understand why he was angry from the beginning, some random guy (me) got into his car and made him late to his original pickup. Yeah, he didn't handle himself perfectly when he originally drive off aggressively, but he inevitably did the right thing by reaching out to me the next day. I will be a little more alert when exiting any uber car in the future. Glad to contribute lessons learned to a negative situation which ended in an unexpected positive note.

Finally, to those on here that keep comments....one day you are going to need help from a stranger....that stranger is going to do the unexpected and give you the shirt off his back. At that point, maybe then you will realize that "paying it forward" is the right thing to do. Until then, keep being an unproductive member of society. 

Very Respectfully,
Scott


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

G


Scootaloot said:


> I received my phone this evening (I ensured it was a convenient location and time for him). I gave him a 60 dollar tip for saving me the heartache of getting a new phone.
> 
> I am extremely thankful that this worked out. And yes, I made a bonehead move by leaving my phone in this random Uber drivers back seat. I can also understand why he was angry from the beginning, some random guy (me) got into his car and made him late to his original pickup. Yeah, he didn't handle himself perfectly when he originally drive off aggressively, but he inevitably did the right thing by reaching out to me the next day. I will be a little more alert when exiting any uber car in the future. Glad to contribute lessons learned to a negative situation which ended in an unexpected positive note.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you got your phone back.

Please excuse the disrespectful comments posted by some members.

There is no excuse for their behavior.

Again, very glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Scootaloot said:


> I received my phone this evening (I ensured it was a convenient location and time for him). I gave him a 60 dollar tip for saving me the heartache of getting a new phone.
> 
> I am extremely thankful that this worked out.


Thanks for your service Scott. I'm glad things eventually worked out well for you.

Please start tipping your Uber drivers going forward and spread the word among your fellow passengers that tips are not included in Uber fare.

You'll find a lot of posts here about drivers returning pax' stuff but not being even thanked for it. I am a big believer in karma. However, there is a 'pay it forward fatigue' that sarts to set in after a few unappreciated tries.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Dear Scott. Change the thread title and edit your first post.

You are the second rider coming on here accusing a driver of theft. The other guy did not change the title of his thread or his first paragraph and actually posted the drivers photo on the first page. On The very last page finds the Good driver returning the phone, but the post remains with the original title and the original false accusations.

if you really are an honorable individual you will change the title of this thread and Edit your first post.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

Scootaloot said:


> I received my phone this evening (I ensured it was a convenient location and time for him). I gave him a 60 dollar tip for saving me the heartache of getting a new phone.
> 
> I am extremely thankful that this worked out. And yes, I made a bonehead move by leaving my phone in this random Uber drivers back seat. I can also understand why he was angry from the beginning, some random guy (me) got into his car and made him late to his original pickup. Yeah, he didn't handle himself perfectly when he originally drive off aggressively, but he inevitably did the right thing by reaching out to me the next day. I will be a little more alert when exiting any uber car in the future. Glad to contribute lessons learned to a negative situation which ended in an unexpected positive note.
> 
> ...


So you decided to come on here and say the guy isn't a thief. Then go after the other forum members with trying to belittle them. But if you were an adult you would had ended your post with the returning of the phone. Then changed the title to something like this. "Left my phone need Help".
Instead you are showing you are no better then some forum posters.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> There is ZERO excuse for throwing someone's belongings out of your car and cussing them out.


The OP never claimed the driver cussed him out.

I, personally, would have taken it to the nearest police station if I didn't run across it fairly quickly. The driver went the extra mile to bring it to him the next day. Luckily, the pax went the extra mile as well and rewarded the drivers good deed handsomely. What we learn here today is that even good people make mistakes and not all people are scum.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Scootaloot said:


> .... he follows me out throws my bags on the curb ....


Hmm.... wonder if this was actually an Uber driver? Popular opinion on this forum is "I don't touch bags"


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> There is ZERO excuse for throwing someone's belongings out of your car and cussing them out. The rider screwed up by getting in the wrong car which looked the same as his intended car (btw, wouldn't it be nice if Uber had pictures of the EXACT vehicle like Lyft does rather than a stock internet photo that isn't even the right color?) but the driver ALSO screwed up by not confirming the pax name. So wtf is with coming at the rider so hard? Not to mention the whole turning his phone off to more easily get away with it.


where did you get the cussing part from? 'random name' was the driver verification of pax the wrong way... should have said 'and your name is?' before pax loaded possessions... OP goofed with assumption that first Uber I see, can only be 'my Uber'. Similar car added to confusion.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I believe I had been typing a response while reading another comment in this thread (not OP) and accidentally addressed one of the other comments and failed to properly edit. My bad, cussing out was not stated in OP. Even without the cussing though driver was way out of line getting all in a huff (assuming OP is truthful) when he is 50% to blame as drivers should be verifying pax name on entry.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I will cut the driver some slack, he was stating the pax name he was expecting. In my area, an airport pick up is hectic and rushed. May not have heard the pax phone rings. The OP labeled this thread 'theft' (obviously a rush to judgement, based upon how the conversation went when they actually spoke the next day). Glad he got his phone back and rewarded the driver.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I believe I had been typing a response while reading another comment in this thread (not OP) and accidentally addressed one of the other comments and failed to properly edit. My bad, cussing out was not stated in OP. Even without the cussing though driver was way out of line getting all in a huff (assuming OP is truthful) when he is 50% to blame as drivers should be verifying pax name on entry.


I agree with everything you said here. BOTH need to verify and BOTH failed to do so it seems. You know it would be a nice feature and clear up most of this if the driver and passenger would both be sent QRS codes that have to be scanned on each others screens before the trip will start that verify for both parties. That way there is NO dispute. That wouldn't even cost anything.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

This forum keeps getting better by the day.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

D Town said:


> I agree with everything you said here. BOTH need to verify and BOTH failed to do so it seems. You know it would be a nice feature and clear up most of this if the driver and passenger would both be sent QRS codes that have to be scanned on each others screens before the trip will start that verify for both parties. That way there is NO dispute. That wouldn't even cost anything.


A little redundant, but you're right about it being easy. Honestly you don't need the code. Riders should just be instructed to show the driver their screen. Driver should be able to recognize his own face and license plate.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> This forum keeps getting better by the day.


Hahahahaha....

It's entertaining as hell, some days.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

Scootaloot said:


> I received my phone this evening (I ensured it was a convenient location and time for him). I gave him a 60 dollar tip for saving me the heartache of getting a new phone.
> 
> I am extremely thankful that this worked out. And yes, I made a bonehead move by leaving my phone in this random Uber drivers back seat. I can also understand why he was angry from the beginning, some random guy (me) got into his car and made him late to his original pickup. Yeah, he didn't handle himself perfectly when he originally drive off aggressively, but he inevitably did the right thing by reaching out to me the next day. I will be a little more alert when exiting any uber car in the future. Glad to contribute lessons learned to a negative situation which ended in an unexpected positive note.
> 
> ...


As a cabbie, I've had maybe a dozen phones left in my cab. I began by doing all I could to return it.

Granted, a dozen lost phones over a 5 yr period doesn't necessarily constitute a representative sampling size, but the results were dismal with my return policy. I never received $60 or anything close to that. The best was $15 and several gave nothing at all nor even seemed appreciative.

My calculation was that the average passenger valued the return of their phone (and my unpaid time, gas, and risk of accident) at about $5 per phone.

You can probably surmise that my return policy has drastically changed.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

F-uber said:


> As a cabbie, I've had maybe a dozen phones left in my cab. I began by doing all I could to return it.
> 
> Granted, a dozen lost phones over a 5 yr period doesn't necessarily constitute a representative sampling size, but the results were dismal with my return policy. I never received $60 or anything close to that. The best was $15 and several gave nothing at all nor even seemed appreciative.
> 
> ...


Damn. A couple months back, I received a $100 for a phone left in my backseat. I never called him, he got in contact with me almost a week later.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Damn. A couple months back, I received a $100 for a phone left in my backseat. I never called him, he got in contact with me almost a week later.


Good for you! I know there are some really good people out there. They just seem to be a thin minority. I learned painfully to no longer take my chances on them.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> A little redundant, but you're right about it being easy. Honestly you don't need the code. Riders should just be instructed to show the driver their screen. Driver should be able to recognize his own face and license plate.


Showing the driver the phone does nothing to confirm 100% for the RIDER that they are getting in the right car.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

No, the rider should have already confirmed by looking at license plate. I was referring to the driver making certain they have the correct pax.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> No, the rider should have already confirmed by looking at license plate. I was referring to the driver making certain they have the correct pax.


My point is not every rider - or driver - does this. A QRS code scan to start the trip takes away ALL guess work, language barriers, shyness issues, or other miscellaneous bullcrap.


----------



## mcclearin (Nov 3, 2015)

The guy had a name so he was probably uber. The driver should have answered the phone. 10 ft is what 5 seconds. Also verify where the pax are going. They can always say yeah to a name but address they need to know. The phone is probably gone which sucks. If you can't trust a driver to have morals then uber should not trust them to drive. That's all. There are enough honest people that need jobs they need to weed these scum bags out.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

They guy got his phone back from the super nice driver. Left a lying titled thread behind. Pay attention newbie.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

Some interesting comments. 

Life doesn't always go according to plan. Otherwise I'd be lazing on a beach somewhere with a shapely lass to deliver a cooling drink as the tropic sun sets.

Not much use moaning over what went wrong. Can't go back in time and fix the mistakes. Have to deal with what actually happened. Getting in the wrong car, especially at a busy pick-up location, is par for the course. Good that both parties realised the error soon enough.

A passenger gets in a car, the natural assumption is that the ride will continue for a while, and setting down the phone just used to book the ride while putting on seatbelt is fair enough. The surprise and rush of getting out of the wrong vehicle makes mistakes likely, and I wouldn't blame the passenger a bit. After ringing several times and then having the phone go to voicemail, it's a reasonable assumption that the driver turned it off. Although the next passenger might have done it. Either way, the passenger is without his phone and worried that it's been stolen.

As a driver, I'd do everything I could to get the phone back to its owner, and failing that, I'd hand it into the police. I try not to let things like this happen in the first place, by checking the passenger seat after they get out. I can always call out to a departing passenger about belongings left behind; it just gets harder and more expensive the longer the time before I discover it. Or worse, it starts ringing when I'm driving and not expecting a strange ringtone.

Glad it worked out.

To those who were quick to lay blame, glad your lives are perfect and you never make mistakes or get flustered. I envy you.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

i threw your phone out the window on the highway...


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Skyring said:


> Some interesting comments.
> 
> Life doesn't always go according to plan. Otherwise I'd be lazing on a beach somewhere with a shapely lass to deliver a cooling drink as the tropic sun sets.
> 
> ...


envy my middle finger. this is forum for drivers to vent. so we do it here.

the heading clearly accusing a driver of theft, while non occured. it was his dumb mistake to leave the phone in the car, yet he is blaming the driver. WTF!!!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Scootaloot said:


> Arrived to the Dulled International Airport in DC an hour ago. I requested an uber, an uber driver pulls up and I jump in. He is calling me a random name and I realize I am in the wrong uber car. I get out after 10 feet or so of driving, he follows me out throws my bags on the curb and speeds off before I can verify I grabbed everything. I immediately realize my phone is in the car still. I try and chase him down, nothing, I try and wait for him to realize and come back, nothing. I call the phone with a different line and it rings 4 times, then goes to voicemail. I try again and again after that, it goes straight to voicemail at this point. There was enough battery on the charge to last a few hours, so the driver instinctively turned the phone off. This was malicious, and I need to speak with an uber representative to try and locate this guy quickly. I remember what he looks like as well as what his car looked like. Any ideas?
> 
> Scott


I mine as well jump in here. What the hell. You're going to love my response. Straight out, you're an idiot, consider the cost of the phone and all of your valuable data on the phone as payment for a life lesson.

I guess next time you'll pay more attention to the app and verify the car, license plate, the driver's picture and the name.

You're not getting your phone back. You need to come to terms with it. No way Uber can trace it back to a car that was the wrong one. Driver isn't going to return it, basically because of conditioned tolerance. How many times has a driver returned a left behind item and wasn't appreciated for it with some type of monetary compensation? Happens all the time. That phone is most likely in a storm drain.

You basically get in the wrong car, screw up the drivers current ride and then expect some type of service from him. Yeah, that's not going to happen. Sorry, but no good deed goes unpunished. Easier to ditch it and play stupid. What phone, what passenger.

There are so many Uber cars at the airport, no way will Uber be able to track it down. They can send emails to everyone that was in the vicinity, but all of them will deny it. Your word against the drivers word.

Let this be a lesson. Our time has a value, respect us and our time and we will make sure you're taken care of. Man, you messed up the guys ride by letting him take off with you in the car. You just don't say yes, yes, yes. You need to verify. It's your responsibility as much as it is the drivers responsibility .

Sorry, no sympathy here. You should drive Uber for a month and after the experience come back online and let us know if you would've returned the phone or just pitched it.

Too many over expecting customers that think our time and our vehicle expense in returning items you are too irresponsible to take care of is included with the tip. Sorry, us drivers have been screwed over by too many of you passengers to give a rats ass if you can't take care of your personal property.

Sorry, but your Mama doesn't work here, you'll have to find someone else to watch after you.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

He got 


Optimus Uber said:


> I mine as well jump in here. What the hell. You're going to love my response. Straight out, you're an idiot, consider the cost of the phone and all of your valuable data on the phone as payment for a life lesson.
> 
> I guess next time you'll pay more attention to the app and verify the car, license plate, the driver's picture and the name.
> 
> ...


He got his phone back. Can't you read


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> He got
> 
> He got his phone back. Can't you read


Haha!! I just read the first post. Too many replies, didn't want to spend that much time on it. Surprised he got it back. Thanks for summing up for me.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> envy my middle finger. this is forum for drivers to vent. so we do it here.


Uber*people*, the web page says. Sounds like it was the rider venting to begin with, so I guess you don't mind riders venting. We're all people, right? Like my mother says, we all make mistakes.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Skyring said:


> Uber*people*, the web page says. Sounds like it was the rider venting to begin with, so I guess you don't mind riders venting. We're all people, right? Like my mother says, we all make mistakes.


But only jerks leave lying threads behind ... nice people apologize and clean up their mess.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> But only jerks leave lying threads behind ... nice people apologize and clean up their mess.


Good point, but that sounds a bit like rewriting history to me. The first post was full of accusation and blame, rising out of unhappiness and loss. It seemed to the OP that his phone had been stolen, and going on the evidence presented, that sounded quite reasonable.

In fact, looking at some of the responses, that assumption was validated by many of the contributors. They likewise were sure that the phone had been thrown out of the window, landed in the stormwater system, was being munched on by Dungeness crabs. They said he was never going to see his phone again.

But we had a happy ending. Would it make sense to go back and edit all those posts and comments to tell a different story right from the start?

I don't even know if it's possible to change the thread title. I'm kinda new in this neighbourhood. Anyone know?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I got $50 that says you noobs can't get this thread to 10 pages.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I got $50 that says you noobs can't get this thread to 10 pages.


Your fifty bucks looks pretty safe! The phone is back, the venting is done, the drama's over. I suspect the movie rights won't be fought over in Hollywood.

Not sure if it's theft or not, but when I was a cabbie I once had a drunk - absolutely spifflicated drunk - pay me by reaching into his pocket and thrusting money at me. Sometimes drunks can be great company, but this one wasn't. Had to keep an eye on him in case he started making gurgling sounds, or (worse) snoring. At least he wasn't argumentative or aggressive. Just slurring, shambling, boringly drunk.

Anyway, the fare wasn't much, fifteen bucks or something, and he pulls out his entire fortune from his pocket, and I poke through it, get the correct money and wish him a good night.

He puts his money back in his pocket, opens the door and lurches off to his house.

However, my keen eyes had noticed that in the process of pulling money out and putting it back in, some coins had kind of gone spraying around. On the seat, on the floor, on the ground outside&#8230;

I gathered them up - some gold coins in the mix - and there was a nice little handful there. By this time the guy had gone inside to pass out.

So I drove off.

Was this the T word?

*T*heft or 
*T*ip?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I got $50 that says you noobs can't get this thread to 10 pages.


Did you bring popcorn? When are we meeting up in St. Louis?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Did you bring popcorn? When are we meeting up in St. Louis?


Got beer, popcorn is too healthy.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Skyring said:


> Your fifty bucks looks pretty safe! The phone is back, the venting is done, the drama's over. I suspect the movie rights won't be fought over in Hollywood.
> 
> Not sure if it's theft or not, but when I was a cabbie I once had a drunk - absolutely spifflicated drunk - pay me by reaching into his pocket and thrusting money at me. Sometimes drunks can be great company, but this one wasn't. Had to keep an eye on him in case he started making gurgling sounds, or (worse) snoring. At least he wasn't argumentative or aggressive. Just slurring, shambling, boringly drunk.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a challenge.

Ive done two pages in half hour. It wasn't pretty but, I am an overachiever.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Uber Chiraq said:


> Dear Scott,
> 
> So...you get in the wrong Uber vehicle even though you're given the driver's name, make of vehicle and license plate number. And then you just set your phone down...after having been in the car for ten feet? Methinks you are what everyone here would consider a nightmare passenger and you are fully to blame for your own misfortune.


Amen.

I'm also curious how this rider knew the first car he got in was with Uber.

It's incredibly stupid at an airport to NOT have spoken to the driver on the phone before the pickup- otherwise how is the driver supposed to know which of those hundreds of people standing there is the right one, especially if one of them just jumps in his car? I never pick up people at the airport unless I've talked to them on the phone and they told me EXACTLY where they were standing, not just "curbside" or "arrivals", and made sure they had their bags and were ready to go.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I can't believe these rude posts. Stop blaming the passenger. Yes, he should verify that it's the correct driver, but the driver SHOULD VERIFY THAT ITS THE CORRECT PASSENGER too..


Stop with the "passenger is always right" nonsense. Nothing rude about calling people out for their dumb behavior.

We don't even know the first car was really with Uber.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Amen.
> 
> I'm also curious how this rider knew the first car he got in was with Uber.
> 
> It's incredibly stupid at an airport to NOT have spoken to the driver on the phone before the pickup- otherwise how is the driver supposed to know which of those hundreds of people standing there is the right one, especially if one of them just jumps in his car? I never pick up people at the airport unless I've talked to them on the phone and they told me EXACTLY where they were standing, not just "curbside" or "arrivals", and made sure they had their bags and were ready to go.


I dont move from the cell lot until i have spoken to the PAX and verified their location (door number). Some pax even told me what color shirt or jacket they are wearing.
If i dont get an answer after two calls, i cancel as "rider request cancel." As long as i make a call and i get a voice mail, i keep my place in FIFO/Que.

I had one pax who was still on the airplane that hasnt even landed, yet she requested Uber. FML.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Scootaloot said:


> To the negative drivers who posted to this discussion, your response to this situation makes me sick. You are the problem with our society, and most likely would have either kept the item or sold the item if found in your car.


No, people like you who don't use common sense, blame others for their mistakes, and don't take responsibility for their own actions are the problem.

Clearly you are clueless, since many of us have wasted lots of our own time and gas returning lost items to their irresponsible owners for zero compensation.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> The OP then brags he's a Iraq war veteran in a later post, as if he should be entitled to be treated better than the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't hear my dad and uncle telling people "HEY YOU BETTER BE NICE, IM A VIETNAM WAR VETERAN DAMMIT!!".


Exactly. He's probably lying about being a vet. People in the military usually take responsibility for themselves rather than being whiny victims who blame others for their problems.

My dad was a war veteran and never, ever brought it up out of context to try to claim some special status for himself or act like he should be treated differently than other people. Ditto for my brother-in-law who served in Vietnam. I've known him over 30 years and I think he's mentioned the word Vietnam once or twice in all that time.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scootaloot said:


> To the negative drivers who posted to this discussion, your response to this situation makes me sick. You are the problem with our society,.
> 
> V/R
> Scott


/facebang

Let me get this straight. You blaming Uber drivers for ALL the issues in todays society around the globe?????

So according to you, Uber drivers are responsible for; Child labor in China, Isis, over weight people in America, Millennials, Bullies on the internet, bombing in Paris, Plan Parenthood harvesting DNA from kids, 3rd world hunger, human trafficking, high fuel prices, low wages, climate change, hunger, poverty, crime, Vladimir Putin, Gender Inequality, Armed Violence, Cyber Attacks, etc etc. And many more are caused by Uber drivers on this forum???????

Im honestly embarrassed to call you my brother if you are a Vet. Many of my brothers and sisters have fought in the middle east but, they are far more intelligent after 3 tours then an average college grad.

You on the other hand, is a perfect example why the education system in US is one of the worst on the planet. Inventor of USB is from India and he works for Intel!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Exactly. He's probably lying about being a vet. People in the military usually take responsibility for themselves rather than being whiny victims who blame others for their problems.
> 
> My dad was a war veteran and never, ever brought it up out of context to try to claim some special status for himself or act like he should be treated differently than other people. Ditto for my brother-in-law who served in Vietnam. I've known him over 30 years and I think he's mentioned the word Vietnam once or twice in all that time.


I agree.

WWII, Golf War, Middle East, every single Vet i met are pacifist. Sure, there is an exception when we get liquored up in a bar and start a fight, my self included. But, we dont go bragging about it, at least most of us. When you have seen the shit we have seen, it kills a piece our soul that we dont want to talk about it. We silently smile, node and redirect a conversation at hand.

Some days i want to jump up like a 3rd grader and tell pax what i have done to protect their freedom so they can freely Tinder, instead i smile and ask them if they would like to listen to Country Music. Even though im no longer a "soldier", i continue to protect them by positively conversing with my pax about traffic and playoffs.

I have seen a lot of shit in my life. But, my phone was stolen and im a vet. Thats a new one to me. The two are exclusive and have no place in discussion.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> My backseat is unforgiving abyss for anything that anyone leaves behind. Even that 3 grams of shit coke last weekend. Fancy vape, 2 32. Calbiber bullets, pack of unopened marlboro reds
> 
> What coke?
> 
> ...


The only way you knew it was "shit coke", if you tried it and you had better coke. 

Never had pure coke. Just the kind that was cut ten times over ten times that tastes like aspirin.

If i found .45 rounds, or 5.56, i would be worried.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I've had pure once. Many moons ago.. It was too much to handle.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ive tried pure medical grass, and it was awesome. Would love to try pure coke.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Well
> 
> well said my friend well said


POST # 47/Cooluberdriver: Apologies,
first, to Scootaloot 
for "Thread-errupting".....................

Congratulations, are in order for YOU of
the Black/Black VW Avatar. After 51 weeks
of continuous effort, you have Attained
the Plateau of Well-Known. This SHOULD
be an Example of Perseverance to the
rest of 34,500+ Members Worldwide, 
many of whom fall by the wayside...... PREMATURELY.

Thank You, for being a Standard Bearer!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have to laugh. I'm sure most if not all of us on here were nice people at one point. When you are abused and battered you run the risk of getting bitter and mean. This is what Uber's legacy shall be, wait and see!


POST #:49/Disgusted Driver: AMEN....
AMEN, BROTHER !!

Rocket-Sled to HELL for YOU....TRAVIS!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> If more passengers were grateful for their phones being returned you wouldn't see the attitude that you see here. The truth is most passengers (at least in my limited experience) do exactly what you did and jump to the conclusion that we somehow stole their phone. And no, you did not make a driver late to his real pick up. He started the trip when you were in the car and probably lost the original trip as a result. And he probably got a poor rating as a result. Passengers really don't like to start being charged before their car even arrives. Sure the driver can have the trip recalculated so the passengers doesn't get incorrectly charged, but passengers aren't that patient as you've clearly demonstrated.
> 
> You have shown a lot of blame shifting in your posts here and honestly this is unacceptable for a military man. We are to observe and report facts accurately. You know it and I know it. We also don't carelessly leave our gear behind. Thank you for your service and welcome home, but c'mon brother, you have to know you handled this poorly.


POST # 71/Just Another Uber Drive: 
O O O O R A H !
Thank You for YOUR Service.

Mentoring Midshipman Bison Salutes You.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Ive tried pure medical grass, and it was awesome. Would love to try pure coke.


POST # 97/KGB7: Hi YO! Has a Rooski
been a Tootskier ?
Sorry, just a play-on-words inspired by
your User Name and the Aforementioned
Controlled Substance of Recreational Usage.

When the 20th Century dawned, prior to
the Pure Food & Drug Act [1904?] it was
possible for anyone to Purcha$e an OUNCE
of Pure Coke-a-HAYNE for $1/U.S. THOSE
were The Days!

BTW: Thank You for YOUR Service.
Congratulations on Becoming
17th Notable UPNF Member!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 47/Cooluberdriver: Apologies,
> first, to Scootaloot
> for "Thread-errupting".....................
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. But because of Uber's new polocies I will not be driving in Houston under Uber and will open my limo service as a traditional service like in the good old days. Uber in Houston is horrible because they force select and black car drivers to take X trips


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Thank you sir. But because of Uber's new polocies I will not be driving in Houston under Uber and will open my limo service as a traditional service like in the good old days. Uber in Houston is horrible because they force select and black car drivers to take X trips


POST # 102/Cooluberdriver: K U D O S !
Kicking Kakanicky
to the Curb will feel better every day...
although it COULD be a slow process.

Too bad your NOT in Austin: Tx rides
and her Hubby run a PHV/BlackCar Svc.
and TWO UPNFers drive for her!

Reach out, via Conversation Function, to
Sydney Uber , Uber-Doober, Dhus ,
JaxBeachDriver , Huberis ,
UberTaxPro , 20yearsdriving
KGB7 , Another Uber Driver
......they ALL have/have had their own Cabs/
Limos/BlackCars...they would be gracious
in responding to your Contact.

Their FIRST QUESTION ...WILL be as to
whether you tried this out by working
for an established Company. Heads up,
in that Regard!

So.....VW Passat or CC in Avatar ?

Bison: ALWAYS with the ques$tions$.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 102/Cooluberdriver: K U D O S !
> Kicking Kakanicky
> to the Curb will feel better every day...
> although it COULD be a slow process.
> ...


It's a CC executive, I ordered the car from Germany with factory 19 inch wheels. Back when I was in Atlanta, I drove a black car trip with it and a client's wife vomited all over my back seat. I charged the customer 375 directly and took there credit card and ran it. They didn't want to pay at first and I threatened to report them to Uber and they got scared and paid. I told them after that Uber is just an app and this is my car and an app has no business telling me what to do with my car.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 102/Cooluberdriver: K U D O S !
> Kicking Kakanicky
> to the Curb will feel better every day...
> although it COULD be a slow process.
> ...


Also, I started in this bussiness as an uber X driver but it was different then becuase the fee uber took was only 5 percent and the min fare was like 15 bucks. I used to make 2000 a week if I was lazy...but things have changed for the worst.


----------

